# Starting to rig my Hobie



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Some of my new additions 
YakAttack 8" rails and Scotty holders (only one shown, have two), Ritche Compas and a Ram mount in mast hole for future fishfinder









Hobie ST Turbo Fins









Flag and Light, Scotty Flush mount and Hobie big rudder









Also added paddle leash and small dry box. I am only adding what I feel I need as I go out. I only have about 100# to play with and a bit of that is eaten up by the mirage drive, rudder, paddle etc. I am also working on losing some of my fat ass, down 8#'s, hoping to loose 30-40#. More room for gear, less mass to move, and well I guess I will live longer also


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

That looks good! 
Needs some fish slime in it now!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

had one of those.Traded for an O.K. Prowler 13.
A BLUE one!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Blue is nice.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I've had most other colors except a blue and Cameo.That may be next and it maybe a Redfish 12 if someone sells a used one at a good price.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

After using the mirage drive I dont know about paddling and fishing. It is just so easy to fish and peddel...


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

nice set up!

congrats on the decision to slim down! the longer the life the more time to enjoy it!

keep it up!


----------

